# Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf



## Pike-Hunter1994 (6. Februar 2016)

Hallo Leute,
 heute ist mir was passiert was ich noch nie hatte...
 Ich hatte mir ne nagelneue Biomaster 2,77m mit 15-60gr online bestellt...
 Auf zum Hechtangeln mit dem guten Stück und was passiert...
 12,5cm Easy-Shiner am 6gr Kopf montiert...leichter Wurf aus dem Handgelenk und das Ding bricht im Spitzenteil ganz glatt durch #c
 Die Rute stand im Hardcase und wurde zum ersten Mal beim Fischen rausgenommen...
 Ich bin weder draufgetreten, noch ist mir was umgefallen oder es hat sich was verfangen...
 Hattet ihr sowas schon mal??
 Hab ich reale Chancen auf Umtausch??


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

Hier ein paar Bilder...


----------



## crisis (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

Mir ist das gleiche vor einem Jahr mit einer Savage Gear Roadrunner beim ersten Knotentesten passiert, am ersten Urlausbtag #q#q#q. Hab ich bei Stollenwerk bestellt, dort angerufen und dann zurückgeschickt. Wurde ohne Diskussion ausgetauscht. Viel Glück.


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

Mach dir da mal keine pers. Vorwürfe.
 Ähnliches ist mir vor einigen Jahren in Norge mit Balzer (MX9 ?) passiert. Zwei neue ungefischte Ruten an einem Tag bei wenigen Würfen im Ar... .

 Nicht mehr meine Lieblingsmarke. |krach:


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

Normal  sagt man: 
Glatter Bruch - Materialfehler

Zersplittert/zerfasert - Eigenverschulden.

Ob das immer stimmt, ob das von Firmen/Händlern als Massstab angelegt:
Keine Ahnung..


----------



## magut (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

Mir ist bei meiner yasai Pike der Rollenhalter gebrochen. Wurde ausgetauscht hat aber 6 monate gedauert.
LG
Mario


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

6 Monate werde ich definitiv nicht warten...das Teil war nagelneu und da möchte ich schnell Ersatz haben...


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

2x glatter Bruch. Wurde auch von meinem Händler auf Kaufpreisbasis zurück gezahlt. #6
 Ob Balzer ihm gegenüber genau so kulant war, keine Ahnung.#c


----------



## Angler2097 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

Ich hab's bei meinem Kumpel gesehen. Er hatte mit seiner nagelneuen Rute einen schönen Hecht gefangen und beim nächsten Wurf ist die Rute gebrochen. 
Der Händler hat sie dann umgetauscht. Das war aber im Laden und kein Onlinekauf.


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

Auch einem Onlinehändler kann man in aller Ruhe den Schaden schildern, ihm Bilder zukommen lassen und die Sache friedlich regeln. Hier, wie auch im Laden, macht der Ton die Musik und bestimmt das Tempo.

Außer bei einem berühmt-berüchtigten Onlinehändler aus Österreich. Aber bei dem wären sogar Mahatma Gandhi und Mutter Teresa zu einer kriminellen Vereinigung übereingekommen. :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

Da wurde wohl ein fehlerhafter Blank verbaut, Bruchbild und Ködergewicht und die Jungfräulichkeit passen alles zusammen.
Bei der Rutenzusammenkleberei wird in der Massenfertigung ein Blank nicht mehr wirklich getestet und vorher kann beim Transport der Stangenware etliches passieren, runterfallen und so, und was nicht offensichtlich kaputt ist, wird eben verbaut. 

Ein kleines Risiko auf einen schon mitgelieferten Schaden besteht dahingehend immer. Wer ganz sicher gehen wollte, probiert zukünftig eine neue Rute mit einigen potentiellen Zeugen am Wasser voll aus, und wenn da was splittert, ist die Sachlage auch stichfest beweisbar. Ich quäle jede neue schnellstmöglich so richtig 

An dem Rutentyp liegt es jedenfalls nicht, bei mir hält der und geschont hab ich die nicht 

Inzwischen wissen wir aus einigen Threads im Forum, dass es vom Händler und seinem Engagement abhängt, wie schnell ein Umtausch bei Shimano geht. Online ist so eine Sache, ich kaufe wieder gerne vor Ort.
Innerhalb der ersten Zeit 14Tage oder erweitert hat man sogar immer noch das Rücksenderecht!


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da wurde wohl ein fehlerhafter Blank verbaut, Bruchbild und Ködergewicht und die Jungfräulichkeit passen alle zusammen.
> Bei der Rutenzusammenkleberei wird in der Massenfertig ein Blank nicht mehr wirklich getestet und vorher kann beim Transport der Stangenware etliches passieren, und was nicht offensichtlich kaputt ist, wird eben verbaut.





Und macht im Norwegenurlaub ohne x-Ersatzruten besonders Spass. #q


----------



## angler1996 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Und macht im Norwegenurlaub ohne x-Ersatzruten besonders Spass. #q
> ...


----------



## Eisenkneter (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

bei meiner Sportex konnte ich den Fehler sogar fotografisch festhalten. Ein Rutenring war beim Anschleifen nicht entgratet worden und der Grat stand wie eine Klinge richtung Blank ab. UNd war dann schön stramm angebunden. Beim Hängerlösen am ersten Angeltag ist der Blank dann genau dort gebrochen.
Wurde umgehend und ohne Fragen vom Onlinehändler umgetauscht.
Auch ohne Garantiezettel Sportex usw.

Aber der Angeltag war natürlich hin. Zum Glück an der Saar und nicht in LAppland.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> heute ist mir was passiert was ich noch nie hatte...
> Ich hatte mir ne nagelneue Biomaster 2,77m mit 15-60gr online bestellt...
> Auf zum Hechtangeln mit dem guten Stück und was passiert...
> ...




Also, mach dir erstmal keinen Kopf... Ich fische die Rute auch, die verkraftet diesen Köder mit dem Gewicht ohne Probleme.
Und wenn die wirklich "Schrott" wäre, hätte ich bestimmt keine 5 verschiedene Modelle aus dieser Serie. Gerade dieses Modell haben wir sehr viel verkauft und eigentlich nur zwei Reklamationen gehabt: einmal Ringeinlage rausgefallen und einmal ein Bruch unterhalb des Spitzenrings (wobei das vermutlich wohl eher eine Autotür oder ein Kofferaumdeckel war.

Die Rute bzw. die Spitze wird von Shimano ohne Probleme getauscht.* Das soll jetzt nicht heißen das dieses Modell / diese Serie oft bricht, der Service ist nur gut bei Shimano.* (Auch wenn manche immer das Gegenteil behaupten)

Ruf den Händler an und vereinbare mit ihm wie das abläuft - am einfachsten: Schick ihm die Rute, er schickt dir nach Erhalt eine neue und versendet dann die defekte zu Shimano.
Und nein, nicht nur die Spitze austauschen - Ruten immer komplett abgeben.



magut schrieb:


> Mir ist bei meiner yasai Pike der Rollenhalter gebrochen. Wurde ausgetauscht hat aber 6 monate gedauert.
> LG
> Mario


Kann vorkommen wenn es kein Handteil mehr im Ersatzteillager gibt und es erst neu geordert werden muß/wurde.
Wobei man da als Händler mit Shimano reden kann, es gibt immer eine zweite Lösung.


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

Genau Spitze und Handteil unbedingt beides tauschen, da nicht sicher gestellt ist, das ein neues Spitzenteil passt.

Ich hatte ne Nagelneue Rute am ersten Angeltag geschrotet. Dritter Wurf und 5 cm Spitze waren ab. Glatter Bruch. Splittern gibt es bei viele Hochmodulierten Ruten immer seltener. 
Der nächste Tag im Laden. Verkäufer wollte mir gleich ne neue Rute geben. Der Chef nahm die Spitze und sagte mir Ruten brechen nur wenn eigenverschulden vorhanden ist und bog die Spitze. "Siehst.. bei normaler Belastung Biegung bricht die nie." Er nahm die Spitze und knickte mit recht wenig Aufwand ein weiteres Stück der 30 gr Rute ab. So ist es recht einfach, bei eigenverschulden. ..... Ich kann die Rute einschicken... dauert sicher einige Wochen... dann wird festgestellt, das es fremdverschulden war... Ich werde das aber auf Kulanz machen. Dieter (Name geändert) hol mal ne neue Spitze....
Es wurde dann eine neue passende Spitze gesucht. Die ersten drei hatten nicht gepasst.
Ihr kennt sicher solche Leute auch, die sich nicht höflich unterbrechen lassen... Er redete mir bestimmt 10 Minuten ein schlechtes Gewissen ein...
Hätte ich dagegen gehalten, hätte er mich seine Macht spüren lassen.
Manchmal ist es einfach besser sich zu ärgern und den Mund zu halten, obwohl man im Recht ist. 

Bei deiner Rute wünsche ich dir eine recht freundlichen Händler und viel Erfolg. Hier sehe ich definitiv auch einen echten "Garantiefall". bzw. Gewährleistungsfall.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

Ich habe als erstes denen mal 4 Bilder per Mail zukommen lassen und den Sachverhalt kurz geschildert...so habe ich zumindest was schriftliches...
Morgen werde ich da mal anrufen...
Der Shop ist übrigens fishingtackle24-Angelcenter Karlsruhe, bisher mit denen nur freundlichen Kontakt via Mail und Telefon gehabt...
Ich werde berichten...


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

Heute wieder freundlichen Kontakt via Telefon und Mail gehabt...Retourenschein wurde mir übersandt...um den Rest kümmert sich der Shop...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Der Shop ist übrigens fishingtackle24-Angelcenter Karlsruhe, bisher mit denen nur freundlichen Kontakt via Mail und Telefon gehabt...


Ich auch, und das sogar außergewöhnlich gut.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

Eben nochmal telefoniert, soll ca. 2 Wochen dauern und vielleicht gibt's auch nur ne neue Spitze, aber ich habe doch Anspruch auf eine komplett neue Rute, da es ja um einen Blank geht...ich warte ab und berichte dann...ne neue Rute vorher schicken ist wohl auch nicht drin, da Shimano erst prüfen muss...
Toll und das zur besten Hechtzeit...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

Wenn die Leute beim Shimano's Center ersetzen und auf Passung prüfen, ist doch alles gut.  
2 Wochen ist die Standardschneckenpost dahin seit vielen Jahren, weiß nicht womit die die paar km touren, muss wohl eine Eselkarren oder die traditionelle rituelle japanische Variante :q davon sein.


----------



## Fr33 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

Mal wieder das Gewährleistungsrecht auspacken..... Anspruch auf Austausch generell nicht - Anspruch auf 2 malige Nachbesserung in angemessener Frist. 


Das meine ich aber mit Service immer wieder - gerade wenn die Rute erst ein paar Tage alt ist, wäre ein guter Service die ganze Rute zu tauschen und die Abrechnung mit Shimano im Hintergrund laufen lassen.


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

Zwei Wochen zu viel? Was erwartet ihr denn? Das alle alles liegen und stehen lassen und sich nur noch um den einen Fall kümmern, weil es ja auch nur den einen gibt?


----------



## Fr33 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

Darum gehts ja nicht Andal - der "einfache" Weg wäre es gewesen, die Rute auszutauschen (Kunde happy) und der VK klärt das mit dem Lieferanten/Hersteller quasi Back-Door. 


So schickt der TE die Rute zum VK und der schickst Sie an Shimano zur "Fehler-Untersuchung". Dann kommt eh raus, dass die Rute erst wenige Tage alt ist und man die eh tauscht. (nach nem halben Jahr wirds wohl anders werden... Stichwort: Beweislastumkehr).


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

So Paket wurde via DHL Retourenschein geschickt am Montag und iwie scheint das Paket unterwegs verschollen zu sein...DHL ist jetzt jedenfalls auf der Suche und Aufklärung des Sachverhaltes...
Was mir noch einfällt, als die Rute bei mir ankam war das Paket äußerlich beschädigt, was mir aber erst später aufgefallen ist


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

Als Anhang mal ein Bild des beschädigten Kartons...
Na mal sehen wie lange sich der Sachverhalt noch hinzieht...


----------



## ajotas (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

da hättest du mal mein letztes Paket (aber von nem anderen Shop) sehen sollen.....das sieht nach nix aus, find ich. aber man weiß nie..


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

Ne, jetzt erst und damit kannst du im Nachinein nix mehr reissen...

Wenn man den Bruch wirklich auf die Paketbeschädigung zurück führen will, müßte der wirklich durchweg zerdrückt sein.
Hier ist nur eine Ecke etwas beschädigt und das, so sieht es jedenfalls aus, mitten drin und nicht irgendwo im oberen Bereich.

Grundsätzlich: wenn ein Karton beschädigt ankommt - erst auspacken, kontrolieren und dann den Paketboten auf dem Scanner vermerken lassen das dass Paket beschädigt ist.
Im Zwiefelsfalle nicht annehmen, sondern retounieren.

Und zum Rest: freu dich schonmal auf die neue Rute. Shimano hat im Moment in der Serviceabteilung nicht viel zu tun, das müßte schnell erledigt sein.


----------



## GeorgeB (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Darum gehts ja nicht Andal - der "einfache" Weg wäre es gewesen, die Rute auszutauschen (Kunde happy) und der VK klärt das mit dem Lieferanten/Hersteller quasi Back-Door.
> 
> 
> So schickt der TE die Rute zum VK und der schickst Sie an Shimano zur "Fehler-Untersuchung". Dann kommt eh raus, dass die Rute erst wenige Tage alt ist und man die eh tauscht. (nach nem halben Jahr wirds wohl anders werden... Stichwort: Beweislastumkehr).



Der Löwenanteil der Lieferanten und Hersteller würde das mit Sicherheit so handhaben, allein schon weil es einfacher ist, wenn nicht ein immer größer werdendes Heer von Kunden bei Reklamationen lügen und betrügen würde, dass sich die Balken biegen.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

Bis heute keine Rückmeldung, das letzte was ich weiß ist, das das Paket am 15.02. bei denen im Shop angekommen ist...


----------



## Nibor67 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

moin ,muss mich mal mit einmischen.
 Glatte Brüche sind meistens Materialfehler,wenn die Teile an der Ringbindung brechen,am Ende der Wicklung, Hersteller Fehler,weil die Ringfüße am Ende scharfkantig waren.Dein Fehler wäre wenn du sie umfallen usw.lässt, ist der Bruch gespließt das ist dann keine Gewährleistung, als Beispiel.So ist die Hauptregel der Verkäufer.Und jetzt beweise den Sachverhalt,nicht einfach.Bei Ruten der Oberklasse wird es besonders problematisch.Baue selber Ruten und repariere kenn den Sachverhalt zu genüge und brauchst ein Mikroskop.


----------



## jkc (9. März 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*



Nibor67 schrieb:


> ...Und jetzt beweise den Sachverhalt,nicht einfach...



Hi, beweisen braucht er gar nix innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate.

Im Übrigen habe ich schon mindestens 3 glatte Brüche ohne herrstellerseitigen Materialfehler gehabt, durch Überlastung und Vorschädigung.

Grüße JK


----------



## Nibor67 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

Wenn ich dich als Kunden behalten will geh ich keine Diskussion ein, zu mindestens wenn die Zahlen stimmen.
 Das ist denken der Verkäufer,seien wir doch ehrlich.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. März 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Bis heute keine Rückmeldung, das letzte was ich weiß ist, das das Paket am 15.02. bei denen im Shop angekommen ist...



Hm... Knapp vier Wochen... Es kann aber durchaus so lange dauern bis eine Reklamation abgewickelt ist, das kann viele Ursachen haben.
Am besten mal bei dem Händler anrufen und fragen wie der Sachstand ist.


----------



## zanderzone (10. März 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

Bei Shimano sind 4 Wochen gar nichts! Kannst froh sein, wenn du in 3 Monaten ne Info erhälst! Wenn dein Händler kulant wäre würde er dir die Rute in die Hand drücken und dann selbst die Reklamation mit Shimano abwickeln!


----------



## dcpolo (10. März 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

Habe das Ganze bei Angelplatz.de um den Jahreswechsel rum durchgespielt. Dauerte 2 Monate, was m.E. aber dem Hersteller bzw. dessen Reklamationsstelle zuzurechnen ist. 
 Rute wurde im Ergebnis anstandslos ersetzt und der Shop hat mich mit mehreren E-Mail auf dem Laufenden gehalten.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. März 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Bei Shimano sind 4 Wochen gar nichts! Kannst froh sein, wenn du in 3 Monaten ne Info erhälst!


Der Kunde bekommt von Shimano KEINE Informationen, sondern nur der Händler.

Und wie schon so oft: Wenn es wirklich mal bei Shimano länger dauert, liegt das nicht am Service, sondern das ein E-Teil einfach mal nicht lieferbar ist und erst in Fernost bestellt werden muss.
Wenn man sich als Händler nicht dumm anstellt, ist die Serviceabwicklung bei Shimano kein Hexenwerk und innerhalb von sehr kurzer Zeit abgehandelt.

Also: beim Händler anrufen oder Mail schreiben und abklären wie schnell man eine Rückinfo haben möchte. Der Händler ruft bei Shimano an und wenn der Mitarbeiter bei Shimano an seinem Platz sitzt, hat man als Händler diese Info innerhalb von zwei Minuten und kann den Kunden zurück rufen.




zanderzone schrieb:


> Wenn dein Händler kulant wäre würde er dir die Rute in die Hand drücken und dann selbst die Reklamation mit Shimano abwickeln!


Und bleibt ggf. auf den Kosten sitzen, denn das ist ein riskantes Spiel.


----------



## Revilo62 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

Man kann es nicht oft genug sagen und schreiben, das Zauberwort heißt  KOMMUNIKATION
Berifft leider oft beide Seiten, in dem Fall sogar 3 Seiten

Leider ein sehr häufiges Phänomen der SERVICE-Wüste Deutschland

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel und machen den Unterschied

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. März 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Wenn man sich *als Händler nicht dumm* anstellt, ist die Serviceabwicklung bei Shimano kein Hexenwerk und innerhalb von sehr kurzer Zeit abgehandelt.


Du haust da einen  raus ...   was ein weiterdenken regelrecht erzwingt: 

Wenn standardmäßig sozusagen schon legendenmäßig soviele (andere) Händler Probleme mit der Serviceabwicklung bei Shimano haben, was sind die dann eigentlich ? :m

Also gerade an einem schwierigen Rutenspitzensuchen-Beispiel (nur geringe Mengen produziert) habe ich festgestellt, dass es Shimano-Händler gibt (zumindest >=1 ), die selbsttätig zurückrufen, überhaupt zurückrufen, und andere die sich nicht rühren und wo man nur mit hohem Aufwand mal jemanden ans Telefon bekommt, der da überhaupt was weiß, weil anscheinend will dort dann niemand was genaues wissen und der Kunde wird wie ein schwarzer Peter an die Mitarbeiter verschoben ....

Schreit eigentlich nach einem neuen Thread mit solchen Erfahrungen, wenn es um echten Reparaturservice geht.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. März 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du haust da einen  raus ...   was ein weiterdenken regelrecht erzwingt:
> 
> Wenn standardmäßig sozusagen schon legendenmäßig soviele (andere) Händler Probleme mit der Serviceabwicklung bei Shimano haben, was sind die dann eigentlich ? :m



Ich weiß es nicht - ich arbeite jedenfalls gut mit der Serviceabteilung zusammen und habe keine Probleme.
Klar, wir hatten jetzt einen Fall wo ein Kunde mehrere Wochen auf Bremsknöpfe warten mußte, aber die Teile waren einfach nicht mehr in Europa verfügbar.
Allerdings hatten wir einen ungefähren Termin wann die Sachen aus Fernost und der Kunde wußte Bescheid.

Und ab und zu können Mitarbeitern auch mal Fehler unterlaufen, die/wir sind auch nur Menschen.

Grundsätzlich ist der Service bei keinem Hersteller schlecht! 

Die Reklamationsabwicklung ist aber ein enormer Kostenfaktor für einen Händler und sollte normalerweise im VK-Preis mit eingeplant sein.
Wenn der Händler aber eher "sehr günstig" verkauft und eigentlich nur Geld wechselt ist dieser Kostenfaktor nicht gedeckelt und muß halt durch langes "Sammeln" oder andere Möglichkeit kompensiert werden.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schreit eigentlich nach einem neuen Thread mit solchen Erfahrungen, wenn es um echten Reparaturservice geht.


Was hindert dich? 
Solange die User begreifen das man zwischen Händler und Hersteller trennen sollte.
Und das 90% (vielleicht auch sogar mehr) aller Rutenbrüche Eigenverschulden sind und eben KEIN Materialfehler...




Revilo62 schrieb:


> Man kann es nicht oft genug sagen und schreiben, das Zauberwort heißt  KOMMUNIKATION


 Du sagst es! Und zwar in der Reihenfolge: 

Kunde->Händler->Hersteller->Händler->Kunde.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

Heute  kam per DPD eine nagelneue Biomaster ins Haus geflattert, die  augenscheinlich in Ordnung ist...der Onlineshop hat das Problem mit  Shimano abgewickelt und für mich sind keine weiteren Kosten entstanden #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

Na, ein Monat ist dafür doch gar nicht so schlecht! :m

Nun viel Spaß ab dem zweiten Versuch #6, der Blank gehört mit zum besten was es gibt, die Synthese Spitzenaktion zu Gesamtaktion ist bestens gelungen und erwiesenermaßen nahkampftauglich! 
Der Griff ist zwar sehr dürftig und Balancierung heutzutage ein Fremdwort, aber das ist ja leider inzwischen Standard und stört den Upgrade-Modder nur temporär.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (13. März 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

Sag ich doch - alles wird gut.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Rutenbruch beim ersten Wurf*

Die Rute ist in Kombination mit ner 4000er Rarenium der Hammer...schön leicht...geile Rückmeldung...sensible Spitze...starkes Rückgrad...die ersten Hechte sind mit der Rute gedrillt (bei uns gibt's keine Schonzeit) und auch mit ner fetten quergehakten Schleie in starker Strömung gabs keine Probleme #6


----------

